# How do you get leaner if you are already very lean?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I have a friend who I’m helping with her diet and I have a quick question: She weighs 96 lbs with 10% body fat. What would be the best way for her to lose more body fat considering her already low body fat and body weight? If she follows the calorie restriction and increased [...]

*Read More...*


----------

